# Yes. I'm going to brag....



## Yeswecan

An nice email from by lovely wife this morning...

Good morning sweetie, 
Before I get started with getting things together for tonight and the running around, I just wanted you to know...I LOVE YOU! I'm so looking forward to a three day weekend with you, doing nothing or anything! I love our time together, and cherish our love for each other. I have always told you, you are a great dad and provider, but today I wanted you to know that you are an awesome husband and lover. You fulfill my needs with: making me feel special, feel appreciated, feel loved, feel sexy, feel important, feel like you like being with me, make me feel like sometimes I'm the only person in the room, and cherished. In the bedroom, you make me feel sensual, sexy and secure. You love me full circle!! And I just wanted you to know. 
Hope 5 o'clock cums quickly 
Hope you have a great day xoxo 


I just love my wife.


----------



## Convection

Very good.

If you are like me, you will read it again and again throughout the day and each time, it will get just a little bit better.

Cheers, and hopes for a good weekend!


----------



## Yeswecan

Convection said:


> Very good.
> 
> If you are like me, you will read it again and again throughout the day and each time, it will get just a little bit better.
> 
> Cheers, and hopes for a good weekend!


I make a copy and keep in my wallet. My wallet is loaded with these.


----------



## meson

Awsome! Putting the good stuff in writing like this means a lot. Cherish it.


----------



## Yeswecan

meson said:


> Cherish it.


I do...everyday. :smthumbup:


----------



## mutteringurchin

Been married since 2011 and mine's the same. She constantly reminds my why she's still the woman of my dreams :-D. We're true blue Cincinnati Christians now living in England, and I'm confident I'll be able to say the same thing by year 10!


----------



## Yeswecan

mutteringurchin said:


> Been married since 2011 and mine's the same. She constantly reminds my why she's still the woman of my dreams :-D. We're true blue Cincinnati Christians now living in England, and I'm confident I'll be able to say the same thing by year 10!


I constantly reciprocate to my wife that she is the tops! We are on our 20th year of marriage. We have our odd ball times like most. But through it all we never stopped loving each other. You will see in her note that she always said I am a great dad and provider. This is true. She also said in those years she would like more affection. I was not listening those years. I finally did. You will see she goes on by saying now include awesome husband and lover. ALL her needs are now met. Through 20 years she stuck it out and kept the faith that one day it would be FULL CIRCLE. That to me is amazing!!! The very definition of faithful and loyal! She now feels loved full circle in *all* aspects of each need she requires to be fulfilled in the marriage. She receives affection from me constantly, public display of affection(ie. hand holding, etc) and love making is not a *mission* for me anymore. She would say it felt it was. I have worked on improving my H and lover skills. It has paid off. AND I found out I was missing a lot over the years by not being more affectionate. So I have a lot to catch up on. She does not mind one bit!!! 

Today, 20 years later, I still get giddy over her.


----------



## happy as a clam

TAM Award-of-the-Day goes to...... (drumroll)... 










*Yeswecan!!!*

Very uplifting. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Yeswecan

happy as a clam said:


> TAM Award-of-the-Day goes to...... (drumroll)... Yeswecan!!!
> 
> Very uplifting! Thanks for sharing...


What I hope most will take away from this note from my W and our marriage of 20 years relayed in my post is...

*Listen to your W/H. Provide as best you can the EN they desire.* 

Don't do what I did. Not listen. She had every right to walk for lack of affection. She did not and kept the faith that one day my pea brain would listen. It did and to good affect! Her staying the course really drove it home for me of what a great person she is through and through. She does care for me no matter what. That my friend you can not buy for any amount of money. I'm doing my best to give it back in buckets. I feel the next 20 years are going to be awesome!


----------



## Caribbean Man

Yeswecan said:


> An nice email from by lovely wife this morning...
> 
> Good morning sweetie,
> Before I get started with getting things together for tonight and the running around, I just wanted you to know...I LOVE YOU! *I'm so looking forward to a three day weekend with you, doing nothing or anything! I love our time together*, and cherish our love for each other. I have always told you, you are a great dad and provider, but today I wanted you to know that you are an awesome husband and lover. You fulfill my needs with: making me feel special, feel appreciated, feel loved, feel sexy, feel important, feel like you like being with me, make me feel like sometimes I'm the only person in the room, and cherished. In the bedroom, you make me feel sensual, sexy and secure. You love me full circle!! And I just wanted you to know.
> Hope 5 o'clock cums quickly
> Hope you have a great day xoxo
> 
> 
> I just love my wife.


I envy you.

We also have a long three day weekend [ Independence Day] down here , but I have lots of work.

Nevertheless , good going and hope you continue to enjoy each other_ that_ way.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Always nice to hear a marital story where one spouse just WOKE UP...and realized just how the other was "carrying them" in some ways in the past... they held the torch, the faith that all will come out for good... so awesome....it's also wonderful to hear that her words mean so much to you..

How true though...some of us need a brick....








... I can relate to your feelings on this.. as the one who COULD HAVE GIVEN MORE AFFECTION... more touchy / feely in our past.. .. I look back thinking...my Husband was so patient with me...as I wouldn't have handled ME with as much grace and gentleness as he did -at times... 

I'm one of those who came full circle too.. nothing like a mid Life Honeymoon- right !


----------



## Yeswecan

You know where I'm coming from SA. The person you married is that person you always thought them to be. But, somehow better as they stayed the course even with some dissatisfaction. One that "ah ha" moment hit you in the head like a brick do you suddenly realize that person you married is more amazing then you had thought. It is quite a revelation. 

Yes, it is like a second honeymoon. It feels like we are dating again. This time, however, the intimacy is on a higher plain. Nothing short of incredible.


----------



## Decorum

VAR the car! 

Kidding. That's awesome.


----------



## meson

Yeswecan said:


> You know where I'm coming from SA. The person you married is that person you always thought them to be. But, somehow better as they stayed the course even with some dissatisfaction. One that "ah ha" moment hit you in the head like a brick do you suddenly realize that person you married is more amazing then you had thought. It is quite a revelation.
> 
> Yes, it is like a second honeymoon. It feels like we are dating again. This time, however, the intimacy is on a higher plain. Nothing short of incredible.


Yes, it is incredible. It is nothing short of falling in love again. It completely redefines your marriage. I was lucky to have gone through this with my marriage six years ago. The nice thing is that it may last longer and be better than your honeymoon stage.


----------



## Justus3

I always send my hubby feel good message like this all the time too. I love letting him know how loved, sexy, awesome, appreciated etc he is :ezpi_wink1:


----------



## allyouneedislove

oh my, This is so lovely.... I would so love my hubby to do something like that for me.. but I know in my heart it will never happen....


----------



## Yeswecan

allyouneedislove said:


> oh my, This is so lovely.... I would so love my hubby to do something like that for me.. but I know in my heart it will never happen....


Like I said, took me 20 years to figure it out. It took me to start listening. If my W did not tell me I would still be in the dark. Communicate with your H what your needs are. Affection, stability, etc. Once he knows he can work on it.


----------



## MysticTeenager

This is amazing! So happy for you. My marriage is only five months old and I really hope it turns out like this.


----------



## Yeswecan

MysticTeenager said:


> This is amazing! So happy for you. My marriage is only five months old and I really hope it turns out like this.


Read the forums in this site. Each is loaded with wisdom from people who have lived it. Communication is paramount!


----------



## arbitrator

Yeswecan said:


> An nice email from by lovely wife this morning...
> 
> Good morning sweetie,
> Before I get started with getting things together for tonight and the running around, I just wanted you to know...I LOVE YOU! I'm so looking forward to a three day weekend with you, doing nothing or anything! I love our time together, and cherish our love for each other. I have always told you, you are a great dad and provider, but today I wanted you to know that you are an awesome husband and lover. You fulfill my needs with: making me feel special, feel appreciated, feel loved, feel sexy, feel important, feel like you like being with me, make me feel like sometimes I'm the only person in the room, and cherished. In the bedroom, you make me feel sensual, sexy and secure. You love me full circle!! And I just wanted you to know.
> Hope 5 o'clock cums quickly
> Hope you have a great day xoxo
> 
> 
> I just love my wife.


*Happy Belated Anniversary, Yes! Just reading your commentary makes me greatly miss being involved in the noble institution of marriage with a reciprocatingly loving woman that absolutely puts "pep in my step" and makes me yearn to see her damn near every moment that I'm away from her!

You're a very lucky guy to have a woman like her ~ wishing you my very best wishes on your 20 years together, and wishing you every success in walking down the road together on your next 20 years!*


----------



## Yeswecan

arbitrator said:


> *Happy Belated Anniversary, Yes! Just reading your commentary makes me greatly miss being involved the noble institution of marriage with a reciprocatingly loving woman that absolutely puts "pep in my step" and makes me yearn to see her damn near every moment that I'm away from her!
> 
> You're a very lucky guy to have a woman like her ~ wishing you my very best wishes on your 20 years together, and wishing you every success in walking down the road together on your next 20 years!*


Not belated. Early! 21 years this April!! Yes, she puts pep in my step. 21 years ago when we were dating I would get the butterflies knowing I was heading her way for dinner, movie or whatever. Over time that kind of fades as most here know. My ah ha moment when I truly understood what a awesome person she is for keeping the faith in me did the butterflies return. They are here to stay. 

I'm more blessed than lucky to have her!

Thank you for your well wishing for our next 20 years to come.


----------



## Observer

Good for you brother!! Very happy for you both


----------



## arbitrator

Yeswecan said:


> Not belated. Early! 21 years this April!! Yes, she puts pep in my step. 21 years ago when we were dating I would get the butterflies knowing I was heading her way for dinner, movie or whatever. Over time that kind of fades as most here know. My ah ha moment when I truly understood what a awesome person she is for keeping the faith in me did the butterflies return. They are here to stay.
> 
> I'm more blessed than lucky to have her!
> 
> Thank you for your well wishing for our next 20 years to come.


*YesMan: Your narrative is most appro pos in the way that God greatly meant married relationships to be! It is so empty and sad to see so many people marry, pledging and then forsaking their vows, and consciosly not follow His plan for this grand institution; largely placing themselves and their desires first in the scheme of things, far above those of their spouse!


I can readily tell that you and your loving wife are the total antithesis of this and I totally envy you, while at the very same time, salute you both for that! *


----------



## UMP

Yeswecan said:


> An nice email from by lovely wife this morning...
> 
> Good morning sweetie,
> Before I get started with getting things together for tonight and the running around, I just wanted you to know...I LOVE YOU! I'm so looking forward to a three day weekend with you, doing nothing or anything! I love our time together, and cherish our love for each other. I have always told you, you are a great dad and provider, but today I wanted you to know that you are an awesome husband and lover. You fulfill my needs with: making me feel special, feel appreciated, feel loved, feel sexy, feel important, feel like you like being with me, make me feel like sometimes I'm the only person in the room, and cherished. In the bedroom, you make me feel sensual, sexy and secure. You love me full circle!! And I just wanted you to know.
> Hope 5 o'clock cums quickly
> Hope you have a great day xoxo
> 
> 
> I just love my wife.


She had me at "good morning sweetie!"


----------



## karole

Good for You, YWC!! Those of us in really good, happy, fulfilling marriages are very fortunate and should thank our lucky stars every day.


----------



## Threetimesalady

Yeswecan said:


> An nice email from by lovely wife this morning...
> 
> Good morning sweetie,
> Before I get started with getting things together for tonight and the running around, I just wanted you to know...I LOVE YOU! I'm so looking forward to a three day weekend with you, doing nothing or anything! I love our time together, and cherish our love for each other. I have always told you, you are a great dad and provider, but today I wanted you to know that you are an awesome husband and lover. You fulfill my needs with: making me feel special, feel appreciated, feel loved, feel sexy, feel important, feel like you like being with me, make me feel like sometimes I'm the only person in the room, and cherished. In the bedroom, you make me feel sensual, sexy and secure. You love me full circle!! And I just wanted you to know.
> Hope 5 o'clock cums quickly
> Hope you have a great day xoxo
> 
> 
> I just love my wife.


That is something to really brag about...In fact I would want to shout it from the roof tops...IMO, these are things that not only make a marriage strong, but make a woman content...They make a bad today good and enlighten her mind to the next coming love making session...I had something like that happen about 40 years ago....Thinking back I wonder where the years have gone...Maybe sometime I will write it up...In the meantime make every minute count...They fly by far too quickly.......


----------



## Yeswecan

Threetimesalady said:


> That is something to really brag about...In fact I would want to shout it from the roof tops...IMO, these are things that not only make a marriage strong, but make a woman content...They make a bad today good and enlighten her mind to the next coming love making session...I had something like that happen about 40 years ago....Thinking back I wonder where the years have gone...Maybe sometime I will write it up...In the meantime make every minute count...They fly by far too quickly.......


I don't scream it from the roof tops but I certainly leave no doubt in anyone's mind of my unwaivering love for my W. As we grow older my W and I make each day count as much as possible. Years ago we would sleep in when we could. Now we get up early to get a full day in. There are only so many full days allotted to use. We make the best of each as much as we can.


----------

